# Mad Hair



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got that Friday feeling....

This is Kiki's most recent bad hair pic.

Anyone else got any other funny hair pictures?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Baileys bad hair day...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has bad beard days

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Kiki's is amazing! Love her little face.

This is Alvy the day before a much needed groom. I tried to tie it back because his eyes were almost completely covered by this point. Not a good look though.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Such a cute thread! Kiki's almost looks like a Mohawk!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my favourite bad hair day photo of Frizz.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

On Camber beach last weekend. Looks like he has a huge smile! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Biccy's smile!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It was freeeeeeezing! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Such a cute thread! Kiki's almost looks like a Mohawk!


Poor Kiki the photo was taken a day after her hair raising experience with the helicopter, I think she looks rather spooked, but the way the wind was catching her hair made us laugh...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is Malie sporting her car hair,her bath hair and a few of us crazy humans sporting some rather interesting hair styles 


























XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess this would be Molly's bad hair day.....out of control curls and the cone of shame


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This taken tonight her inflatable cone, no eyes and crazy curls


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane and Miles sporting the drowned rat look.


----------

